# Signature Wood/Autograph tree



## kweinert (May 27, 2012)

I got this piece some time back as a filler for some other wood from an EBay transaction. He said it was Signature/Autograph tree wood, but he didn't say it was spalted.

I got the impression from one of the frequenters of this site that it's pretty common for this wood to be spalted and wondered if this spalted or just the way it normally looks.

[attachment=6066]

I'm also wondering if it's relatively easy to come by :)

Thanks for any info.


----------



## DKMD (May 27, 2012)

It's definitely spalted. I used to buy some pen blanks on eBay from a guy in Hawaii. I don't know if it grows in Florida, but Hawaii is the only place I've gotten the wood in the past.


----------



## kweinert (May 27, 2012)

DKMD said:


> It's definitely spalted. I used to buy some pen blanks on eBay from a guy in Hawaii. I don't know if it grows in Florida, but Hawaii is the only place I've gotten the wood in the past.



I got this piece before I knew (or at least knew I knew) what spalting was so i thought this was just the way the wood grew :)

Thanks for the confirmation that it is spalted. It's very pretty wood and turns and finished very nicely.

Just checked, and according to the USDA they can be found in Florida, Puerto Rico, and the Virgin Islands as well as Hawaii.


----------



## kweinert (May 27, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> More of a Miami-Dade tree I dont think they grow outside of the very south of Florida.



USDA map just had the state colored in :)

It is pretty wood, just didn't realize that what I had was spalted until a little bit ago.

Thanks.


----------

